# 2 Nigerian Dwarf Bucks for critique



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

My sister is home for the holidays and I had her help me take photos of the boys. Salt was TERRIBLE! He is usually so well mannered, but he was jumping and thrashing and screaming today! So we only got this one photo that is somewhat ok. I know its not the best for conformation, and I know they are both super wooly too. Also, keep in mind that I Have done very little work with standing and setting up with them, so its not something we are good at lol.

Salt is almost 8 months old


Mace stood very nicely, he is just over 7 months old


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't tell a darn thing with all that fluff! :laugh:

I do think, Mace has some nice legs on him.

Both look short bodied, but could just be the winter fluff causing them to look like that. Other than that...I really can't tell much. They sure are cute...and love those moonies on Mace.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cute, and really fluffy


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

K, I wasn't sure if they were too hairy or not LOL. I will get more photos this summer when they are slicked out. I am also hoping to have them LA'd too, so they will have to get clipped for that. That should be absolutely insane Lol.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mace looks like he is a rare tail-less goat lol!

They do look a little short bodied, but hard to tell with the hair. Both look like they have nice straight legs and an uphill build. Lots of depth on them for their age.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

They do have super impressive manes! If/when I do shave them, will they grow it all back like it is now? I think they are so handsome like that.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post pics when you shave them !!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree with the absolutely handsome hair that hides conformation, but I have to say, love Mace's color!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

audrey said:


> They do have super impressive manes! If/when I do shave them, will they grow it all back like it is now? I think they are so handsome like that.


Older post, but yes they will. I like Mace


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok good to know. It is for sure something I was concerned about! Mace is very handsome. Salt is too, in a sort of a comical way LOL.


----------

